# NYC



## AtticOfThought (Jun 26, 2007)

Yo i'm In NYC right now....
I was wondering if any one had any good leads on some gypsy shows...
Maybe some punk. or old time
Also...
aLL my travel buddies bailed on me for a life of settling down and working....lame...
I dont ushualy do this internet thing...buuuttt...
if any one is in NYC and is planning on heading anywhere and wants to meet up some where...go ahead send me a message.


----------



## AtticOfThought (Jun 26, 2007)

also...
whats the deal with tramp fest this year?


----------

